# Prostitution on/near Josephine Ave.



## Manmasi (Dec 20, 2005)

I've lived on one of the roads off of Josephine for 2 and a half years now and recently I've noticed a marked increase in prostitutes hanging around the Brixton Hill end of the road, some laughably outside the job centre. Why don't the police do something about this problem when they are so obvious? Anyone else have any views about this?


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 20, 2005)

there's always been a fair number of prostitution on Brixton Hill, well at least since i first lived round there 15 years ago, but the numbers seem to fluctuate.


----------



## Manmasi (Dec 20, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> there's always been a fair number of prostitution on Brixton Hill, well at least since i first lived round there 15 years ago, but the numbers seem to fluctuate.


You're right they've always been here, but recently there's a lot, I guess they will always be somewhere and I don't want to come accross as all 'well as long as it's not in my yard' but to be honest I find them intimidating.


----------



## Clive Spate (Dec 20, 2005)

*Prostitutes in Josephine Avenue*

Hello, and my first post after much browsing!  

I live in the same area and also noticed the same.  The last time I wrote to the Brixton Chief Supt about the problem I was told that in the last 2 years the local vice unit had increased in size to one Sergeant and 4 PC's.  This was from from 2002 when there had only been one Sergeant and one PC.  Also that because most were working on the hill to fund their drug use in 2003 the government had set up a diversion scheme for the women at Camberwell Court which gave them access to health and support groups when appearing as opposed to prosecuting them for prostituting themselves.  Whether this worked or not I suppose is down to the number still visible in Josephine Avenue!  

But hey, if they want to get rid of the problem why not give each the flavour of the month ASBO and put the lot in prison...out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## netbob (Dec 21, 2005)

Clive Spate said:
			
		

> out of sight, out of mind.



I'm going to stick that in wikipedia as the definition of an ASBO.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2005)

Manmasi said:
			
		

> I've lived on one of the roads off of Josephine for 2 and a half years now and recently I've noticed a marked increase in prostitutes hanging around the Brixton Hill end of the road, some laughably outside the job centre. Why don't the police do something about this problem when they are so obvious? Anyone else have any views about this?



What do you suggest: rubber bullets?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2005)

Last week I was in an interior city. It was fairly cold: about -12 at night. There were young native indian prostitutes in miniskirts and bare legs, or jeans and shortie tops with their bellies exposed.

Struck me as being a pretty demanding job. I was wearing a big coat and gloves.


----------



## Firky (Dec 21, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Last week I was in an interior city. It was fairly cold: about -12 at night. There were young native indian prostitutes in miniskirts and bare legs, or jeans and shortie tops with their bellies exposed.
> 
> Struck me as being a pretty demanding job. I was wearing a big coat and gloves.



That sounds like the girls of Newcastle.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Dec 21, 2005)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> What do you suggest: rubber bullets?



Just rubbers, really.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 21, 2005)

Manmasi said:
			
		

> Why don't the police do something about this problem when they are so obvious?



'Coz prostitution's legal?


----------



## Fruitloop (Dec 21, 2005)

Soliciting ain't.


----------



## Giles (Dec 22, 2005)

To me, overt whoring, like drug dealing, as a criminal activity, is a consequence of laws that just do not respect human nature.

All periodic attempts to make it go away are doomed. Even the most oppressive police action wil only shuffle it away for a while.

Legalise it and control it. People want to shag whores, like they want to take drugs. 

At least allow them to go somewhere to do it that isn't in the face of people who don't want to be involved in either.

Giles..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2005)

OP:  You've only just noticed an increase?    

The numbers fall and rise depending on police presence.  Plain clothed police often patrol the area.

My friend used to live in the first house facing Brixton Hill (side of it was Josephine).  He'd forever be finding condoms and crap outside his front door every morning.

It got slightly better when loads of the greenery out the front was cut down although not for him, as his front door was below ground level so they all used his front door as a shagging post


----------



## BIG davie H (Dec 22, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> That sounds like the girls of Newcastle.



and liverpoool


----------



## rennie (Dec 22, 2005)

i lived on raleigh gardens off Brixton Hill a few years ago and we'd always see condoms and prostitutes around there... it got a bit better in 2004.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2005)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> i lived on raleigh gardens off Brixton Hill a few years ago and we'd always see condoms and prostitutes around there... it got a bit better in 2004.




should have cut down all your greenery


----------



## rennie (Dec 22, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> should have cut down all your greenery




they did... that helped but not very much TBH.


----------



## Manmasi (Dec 22, 2005)

Ewww, a shagging post, that's pretty grim. It's less the women I mind and more the pimps, dealers, horrible men in cars I object to, that said one flashed her crotch at a friend of mine a while ago, and that's just not on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2005)

Manmasi said:
			
		

> Ewww, a shagging post, that's pretty grim. It's less the women I mind and more the pimps, dealers, horrible men in cars I object to, that said one flashed her crotch at a friend of mine a while ago, and that's just not on.




the shagging post being his front door (below ground level)


----------



## knopf (Dec 22, 2005)

I used to live off Josephine Ave (OK, Helix Gardens, if you must know). I remember I was going out at about 8am one Christmas Morning, and I could see a prostitute on the corner. And by the time I got to the junction she'd been picked up.

Christmas Morning.


----------



## Neko (Dec 23, 2005)

I guess on Christmas morning people are even more likely to feel lonely than at other times, very sad and sleazy prostitution


----------



## Manmasi (Dec 23, 2005)

Hmmmm, I'm not sure where I stand with the concept of 'loneliness' with what I see around here, these are not call girls who go for dinner and hang out in their houses, I imagine these girls are in cars and in alleys, they are clearly pretty ill with crack etc. I feel a weird mix of disgust and pity, an odd mix of emotions about the whole thing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 24, 2005)

Where I used to live opposite Mango Landin' on St Matthew's Road girls would bring their clients back to shag underneath our bedroom window... somehow I never really noticed, but everyone else did...


----------



## Principle (Dec 26, 2005)

They go everywhere, i think its even more disgusting my neice goes to the primary school on new park road and my cousin (her aunty) is a prositute and she works around new park road, josephine av, all over brixton and streatham and camberwell.. Anyway my cousin and her friend walk up and down that bloody road so many times and her friend even has a child at that school, and both my neice and her friend know all about prostitute and them going to jail for it, it disgusts me!!

On another note, most of these girls are only doing it because of all the drugs around brixton[/color]


----------



## zenie (Dec 26, 2005)

Principle said:
			
		

> They go everywhere, i think its even more disgusting my neice goes to the primary school on new park road and my cousin (her aunty) is a prositute and she works around new park road, josephine av, all over brixton and streatham and camberwell.. Anyway my cousin and her friend walk up and down that bloody road so many times and her friend even has a child at that school, and both my neice and her friend know all about prostitute and them going to jail for it, it disgusts me!!
> *
> On another note, most of these girls are only doing it because of all the drugs around brixton*[/color]



What and you're saying there's none in camberwell or streatham?


----------



## Principle (Dec 26, 2005)

Obviously theres drugs in camberwell and streatham and most other places in the world (im speaking from experience, ive been a drug user (crack and methodone) but i didnt sell my pussy to fed my habbit, althought alot of the gurls i know did!! so im speaking more on a knowledge than just of what i see.. these gurls most of them dont want to be doing it, yes its a demanding job but they stuck in a rutt! and dont know how to help them selfs! or dont want to!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2005)

at least it's an honest job.


----------



## Principle (Dec 26, 2005)

What prostitution? yeh most prositutes say that, at least i aint robbing ppl or robbing shops im working hard for da money i get is what my cousin always tells me! no matta what ppl say i love my cousin and will protect her and keep her back! she does work fucking hard, and she gets picked up by police she gets fined she gets shoved into prison for 3 weeks then out then in then out blah blah


----------



## zenie (Dec 26, 2005)

Principle said:
			
		

> What prostitution? yeh most prositutes say that, at least i aint robbing ppl or robbing shops im working hard for da money i get is what my cousin always tells me! no matta what ppl say i love my cousin and will protect her and keep her back! she does work fucking hard, and she gets picked up by police she gets fined she gets shoved into prison for 3 weeks then out then in then out blah blah



Haven't Camberwell got an agreement with the girls down there now?

Is your cousin a drug user?


----------



## Principle (Dec 26, 2005)

Yes Crack and Heroin!! Most of my family around South London are drug users, Uncles in brixton prison at the moment had his house raided up streatham! Yes most of my family is pretty well mixed up with drug dealers.  And ive been there also!


----------



## zenie (Dec 26, 2005)

That's shit Im sorry about that.

I was gonna say if that was my cuz I'd be fighting to get her out of it or at least into a brothel or something - but I guess it's her choice innit.


----------



## Principle (Dec 26, 2005)

Ohh trust me there aint nothing we aint all tried, at one point i used to hang around with her (doing drugs) didnt do the prostitution wouldnt have wanted to, and nor would she allow me to have!! she tells me shes sold her soul ETC.. Last summer she had a sugar daddy she spent £180,000  of this guys money on crack and heroin and all my south london family loved it, smoking every day ounces each drinking blah blah having a ball!!! she could have had a house with that.. but it was her choice! shes been in mongals nr tulse hill with other workings girls, she was sent away out croydon as she asked to get away from Brixton, well she was out country side to her and she didnt even spend a night out there,


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2005)

Principle said:
			
		

> What prostitution? yeh most prositutes say that, at least i aint robbing ppl or robbing shops im working hard for da money i get is what my cousin always tells me! no matta what ppl say i love my cousin and will protect her and keep her back! she does work fucking hard, and she gets picked up by police she gets fined she gets shoved into prison for 3 weeks then out then in then out blah blah


i suggest you listen to the bit at the start of porridge where the judge says that fletcher looks on arrest and imprisonment as an occupational hazard.

sounds like yr cousin looks on them the same way.


----------



## Principle (Dec 26, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> i suggest you listen to the bit at the start of porridge where the judge says that fletcher looks on arrest and imprisonment as an occupational hazard.
> 
> sounds like yr cousin looks on them the same way.


Who the hell is porridge?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 27, 2005)

Principle said:
			
		

> Who the hell is porridge?



TV comedy with Ronnie Barker.


----------



## OpalFruit (Jan 4, 2006)

Manmasi - you could join the Josephine Avenue group (JAG). They have been negotiating with the police and council for better lighting so that kerb crawlers can be sen by the CCTV cameras (duh!). The police have asked residents to give them registration numbers of kerb crawlers and will send them a letter. JAG also raise money from community events and give some proceeds to rehab projects for prostitutes with addiction problems, I think.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2006)

*I used to live right by Spitalfeilds Market*

Afore it wuz so trendy right
One morning I found 49 used johnnies just in the little space around me front door. I'd been in watching TV, hadn't noticed a thing
Another time, found some guys with his trousers round his ankles, the girls legs round his waist, them fuckin against my door, said I "Ecuse me, I wanna get in me flat"
Looking over his shoulder, girl said "Dont worry love, hes just finishing"
Same all over


----------



## Yank (Jan 5, 2006)

"Ecuse me, I wanna get in me flat"  Looking over his shoulder, girl said "Dont worry love, hes just finishing"

Oh come now


----------

